# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Granos y Menestras  Quinua blanca cero pesticidas

## Norberto EA

Buenos dias 
Tengo en este momento alrededor de 19 tn de quinua blanca cero pesticidas, este producto se encuentra lavado y posee un tamaño de grano mayor a 1.5 mm, el producto se encuentra en la ciudad de Lima y esta listo para ser entregado, el precio esta para acordar y tratarse según las ofertas, esta abierto a negociación. Este lote ya tiene un análisis previo por lo cual se garantiza su estatus de cero pesticidas. 
Cualquier consulta puede comunicarse con el nro 936937568 
Norberto EstradaTemas similares: Vendo Quinua blanca y roja cero pesticidas. QUINUA BLANCA TRILLADA CERO PESTICIDAS Quinua Cero Pesticidas VENDO QUINUA BLANCA 0 PESTICIDAS 100% PROCESADO, LISTO PARA EXPORTACION VENDO QUINUA BLANCA 0 PESTICIDAS 100% PROCESADO, LISTO PARA EXPORTACION

----------

